# Best 20 gauge load for ringnecks??



## d2jlking

Hey guys... getting ready for the opener next weekend. Bringing my 15 year old daughter with me. What is the best load for her 20 gauge to bring down the roosters? Right now, we are planning on using 1 oz #4s in 2 3/4. Would love to hear your suggestions.
Thanks,


----------



## Recurvenator

My father-in-law uses a 20 auto with WW high power #6s in 3". Kills 'em DEAD.

Good luck.


----------



## deacon

use #5 3 inch golden pheasant, works well, never use 12ga again.


----------



## foster_65

I too use the Golden Pheasant 3" #5's and never lost a bird, they are a little spendy but in my opinion worth every penny!


----------



## striped1

Federal Black Cloud #4. I don't use lead in the field ever so I don't have to switch out to hunt federal land. This works great.


----------



## ShineRunner

If you reload I would be glad to send my favorite 3" recipe to you. A 20 is hard to beat for weight and with the right tuned load is really all that is needed for most situations for pheasant. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada

It depends somewhat on what choke you use. Close birds and open choke, an ounce of 6's work well. Beyond that I swear by #5 shot. The good stuff, not "chilled lead" used in most ammo. Ballistic products carries a nickle plated #5 1/2 that intrigues me for the 20 ga., but I have yet to try it. I reload my own and spent years conducting all sorts of shotgun/load/pattern tests during my college days and settled on 1 oz. of #5 (hard, mag lead or better) at mid velocity in the 2 3/4" hull and a buffered 1 1/8 oz. charge of the same shot at low to mid velocity. Why not high velocity? It deforms the shot pellets (pressures and set back forces are much higher) which hurts the pattern and reduces penetration (irregular wound channel talk of recent times by certain writers/ marketing staffs is total BS.). For factory ammo there really isn't a match, but some do come close. The Winchester Super Double X buffered magnums are pretty good. I think Federal has an equivalent in their premium line up. Remington only offers #5 in their lower quality loads unless something changed recently.


----------



## D&amp;D

The Fiocchi Golden Pheasant #5 is the ticket. More expensive, but worth it for the knock down power. It's about the only non-toxic I use, whether I'm hunting my 12 or 20 ga. Keep your daughter's size in mind - can she take the heavy loads? The 3" is nice, but not a must. I hunt a 20 ga. O/U and put a 2 3/4" in the first barrel and a 3" in the second. If you're hunting where non-toxic is required, go with the 3" if she can. Again, they're more expensive, but I love Hevi-Shot. Drop dead killers! I use #6 loads. Good luck.


----------

